# Cannondale FSA Crank "Problem"



## marks4java (Feb 25, 2010)

I am looking at possibly buying a *2010 Cannondale Synapse 5* (Alloy), and like the looks, 105 components, etc... However, I have read multiple people say the FSA Gossamer crank has "_problems_". Can someone who has had the problems (first or second-hand, please) describe the problem. What is it, how does it impact riding, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

On both my bike and my wife's, the chain was being thrown off (to the outside) when shifting to the 50 chainring. We had that chainring replaced, and it seemed to work after that. I'm still not 100% confident in it, because it happened again on my wife's bike this past weekend, after putting about 200 miles on the new chainring. 

It'd also occasionally get stuck going from the big ring to the small, with a section of chain catching on a few teeth of the big ring, and stopping all forward pedalling. Haven't noticed that since it was replaced.


----------



## marks4java (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.
Could this be a chain adjustment issue?
If you don't mind, what model and year is your bike?


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Nah - it was definitely a chain ring issue. 

We both have 2009 Synapse Carbon 5s.

There was a thread on this issue a while back - originally thought to be the front derailleur:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=192427&highlight=cannondale+synapse


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

fontarin said:


> Nah - it was definitely a chain ring issue.
> 
> We both have 2009 Synapse Carbon 5s.
> 
> ...


I've had this happen on my 2009 CAAD 9 - 5 with the 105 crank

George


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

IMO sounds like a derailer issue, I had my chain drop and jam using ultegra 53/39 chaing ring. I thought wow this is junk, had the limit skrews adjusted worked fine. 



fontarin said:


> On both my bike and my wife's, the chain was being thrown off (to the outside) when shifting to the 50 chainring. We had that chainring replaced, and it seemed to work after that. I'm still not 100% confident in it, because it happened again on my wife's bike this past weekend, after putting about 200 miles on the new chainring.
> 
> It'd also occasionally get stuck going from the big ring to the small, with a section of chain catching on a few teeth of the big ring, and stopping all forward pedalling. Haven't noticed that since it was replaced.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Limit screws, derailleur height and angle...


----------



## marks4java (Feb 25, 2010)

fontarin said:


> Nah - it was definitely a chain ring issue.
> 
> We both have 2009 Synapse Carbon 5s.
> 
> ...


Fontarin,

Thanks for the reference to this thread. It gave me a lot to think about.
I am actually going to try to get a non-canned response from Cannondale about this (real or perceived) issue, and at least have some good back-up if I get the 2010 Synapse and the root issue is still a frame or FSA crank issue. I will certainly reply to this thread if I get such a response. I appreciate your input!


----------



## marks4java (Feb 25, 2010)

I sent an e-mail to Cannondale, and got a response. I guess it's adequate enough for my decision. Here is my e-mail to them, and their response:

Hello,

I am a prospective Cannondale customer (while my wife already owns a 2009 Synapse 5), and wanted to try to get some “official” information before purchasing a 2010 Synapse 5 (alloy) myself.

I have read a lot about issues surrounding either the front derailleur or FSA crank with the 2009 models.

Here is a BikeReview forum thread with multiple stories addressing the issue: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2459240#poststop

In that thread, there are references to Cannondale’s knowledge and action relating to “the issue”.

So before committing $1300.00 and potentially many hours of my time returning a problematic bike for service adjustments, I wanted to see if Cannondale has any statement about this issue.

Thanks in advance for your consideration about this issue.

Sincerely,

Mark 

And their response:

Mark,

In regards to that forum, it seemes like the bike that they had was a carbon model where we did have an issue concerning derailleur hanger hardness. On some models the hanger was too soft and would flex, causing the shifting issue out on the road. Thanks for considering us on your next bike purchase. 

Cannondale Bicycle Corporation

So there you go. I guess the issues were (or are?) with the carbon models. Since I am looking at the 2010 alloy version, I guess I should be OK.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Mark - in case you don't see it, check your private messages. Thanks!


----------

